# 6'5" and Roubaix Expert Triple?



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

I am 6'5" with a 36" pants inseam...I assume the 64cm size is the one for me? I currently ride a 61cm 2006 Lemond Alp D Huez with a 60.6cm TTL and 21cm head tube length. The 64cm Roubaix has a 61.5cm TTL and 25cm head tube length. I am currently running a 120 x 18 stem with 1.5" of spacers to get about 1" drop. Trying to minimize drop to less than an inch because I don't have the worlds best neck.....thanks!!

Looks like TTL is about 1/4" longer on Specialized, but I gain 1.6" in headtube length...which is a big plus. Guess if the 1/4" TTL affected me, I could adjust that via stem and or saddle position some...regardless, I assume I would be able to effectively eliminate almost all spacers or even have zero saddle to bar drop, correct?

Any thoughts, advise (except test riding of course) would be appreciated.


----------



## MeSparks (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm 6'4"+, 230, 36 inseam. Just put the first 500 miles on an 07 Roubaix Triple. So far, so good. Fit seems fine.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

*What size did you get??*



MeSparks said:


> I'm 6'4"+, 230, 36 inseam. Just put the first 500 miles on an 07 Roubaix Triple. So far, so good. Fit seems fine.


I assume a 61cm? I have a 38" inseam which is why I would have to go with a 64cm frame if I decide on the Specialized.


----------



## MeSparks (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm on a 61cm, correct. Just so there is no confusion, you're orig post said 36" inseam. If you are a 36" inseam, the 61cm should be OK. Of course, try before you buy. 

If I recall correctly, the 64cm Roubaix is new this year?


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

*Yes...64cm is new for this year...*



MeSparks said:


> I'm on a 61cm, correct. Just so there is no confusion, you're orig post said 36" inseam. If you are a 36" inseam, the 61cm should be OK. Of course, try before you buy.
> 
> If I recall correctly, the 64cm Roubaix is new this year?


My pants inseam is 36", but my measured inseam from floor to crotch per Wrench Science website is 38" so a 64cm MAY be the only size that will fit me...1" longer seat tube, 1/3" longer effective top tupe, and 1" taller head tube than my current ride...I have a shop that will order one for me no risk to test ride....I will do that before I make any purchase.


----------

